# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Victory 100 take SA by storm!

## Joey

Hi All,

I've recently (3 weeks back) signed up with Victory 100. My first time in MLM, therefore I'm still a 'newbie'. One thing I've learned very quickly is that it is not easy, it will take hard work, determination and the power of self education, that will help you to be successful. I must also say that the team Victory 100 SA is a bunch of beautiful and exited people, we really all take hands and support each other!
The testimonials of some of our members that Victory 100 changed their lives already financially (Victory 100 is only 2 months old) - gives me goosebumps listening to them!

Best of luck to all MLM's!

http://victory100.com/joeysmit

----------


## Dave A

:Hmmm:  Light on details there, but after a little research I'm not surprised. The reward structure is a little fiddly to explain. You can see the structure if you click the Structure link in the site navigation at the top of the page you land on.

V Social is a single dashboard solution that manages your social media accounts and content on Facebook, Linkedin, Twitter and Google+
V Success includes V Social, plus you get access to personal-development audio materials in a members only area.

Victory 100 first came up here a little while ago, and looking closer there have been some changes to the fees. When I tested the sign-ups, V Social was priced at $44.95 per month, and V Success was priced at $144.95 per month (USD).

----------


## Joey

Hi Dave,

Yes the company is new, launched 1st Aug 2013. The founders of the company is Keith and Kevin Harding (Keith started Sportron). The fees is still what you've quoted. This is a online business opportunity, but in South Africa we have presence via 2 Victory 100 offices (one in Klerksdorp and one in Spruitview).
Every Tuesday evening (7pm SA time) we have a live Google Hangout, led by Keith or Kevin and these videos can be watched on You Tube - these cover all aspects of the business and testimonials from members. 
Visit the website www.victory100.com for additional information.

----------


## HR Solutions

It never ceases to amaze me when new members come on board that are into MLM,  They start punting the MLM within 2 or 3 posts !  It is enough to send big warning bells to stay away !!!!

----------


## Dave A

> It never ceases to amaze me when new members come on board that are into MLM,  They start punting the MLM within 2 or 3 posts !  It is enough to send big warning bells to stay away !!!!


Those first posts are often a bit of a tricky business for judgement calls from all sides, the poster, the admin team and the regular TFSA members. For myself, I try to recognise if there's potential for useful information to the "TFSA target audience" in there as one of the main criteria.

And in this case, sure - not for everyone, but some may find the information useful.

----------


## DrikusBotha

Hi Dave. I agree on your view that Victory100 definitely has a target market that is not for all. Anyone who would like to know exactly what Victory100 is all about can send me a message and I can give more detailed information. I'm a founding member.

----------


## KingSimon

Greetings, i'm so keen on signing up for victory100... but would really love to understand better though... some of my friend have joined and but they don't explain how it works... Can anyone help?

I would like to know

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

I saw the heading - thought the cricket test was over!!!!!

----------


## DrikusBotha

Hello my friend. I've send you a private message but in short I'm one of the founding members and a top producer in Victory100. I will gladly contact you to give you all the information you need to make an informed decision in Victory100. I also gave you a link in the private message to my website so that you can just confirm that I am who I say I am. Have a great day!

----------


## pmbguy

I think that guys who punt MLM would find a much more receptive audience if they actually just tell people in the first post what the product is and how the business works – in a nutshell.   

I am immediately put off when I am bombarded with generic lures like “exiting opportunity”, “dynamic team”, “great support” without actually hearing what the product is.

----------


## DrikusBotha

Hello. Did you get the private message I've send you?

Regards

Drikus Botha
Victory100 Diamond & Founding Member

----------


## DrikusBotha

> I think that guys who punt MLM would find a much more receptive audience if they actually just tell people in the first post what the product is and how the business works – in a nutshell.   
> 
> I am immediately put off when I am bombarded with generic lures like “exiting opportunity”, “dynamic team”, “great support” without actually hearing what the product is.


Thank you for the great advice. I will keep it in mind next time. You obviously knows a lot about network marketing and must be hugely successful at it.

Regards

Drikus Botha
Victory100 Diamond & Founding Member

----------


## HR Solutions

Drikus - I think most of us know "quite a lot" about it as we get bombarded with it on a daily basis and as pmb says the guys punting it are never straightforward and direct to the point !  Obviously it is not for all of us.




> You obviously knows a lot about network marketing and must be hugely successful at it.


Why the sarcastic comment at pmb, when he clearly said he gets put off it ?

----------


## pmbguy

> Thank you for the great advice. I will keep it in mind next time. You obviously knows a lot about network marketing and must be hugely successful at it.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Drikus Botha
> 
> Victory100 Diamond & Founding Member


The manner in which you approached my post seems at odds with what you selling, interesting... 

On forums I can safely say that posts which only contain pure marketing on the post/thread itself without telling us what the product is can lead to an unreceptive audience. It is common and as a result people who read and participate (your audience) may be left wanting and move on without clicking on your link – missing out on what you have to offer. What you ideally want to do is be interactive to gain interest – on the thread (forum) itself. At the very least just mention what the product is.

----------


## Marq

MLM - Stands for Must Lie Marketing.

Lie to your friends and family as you invite them for a 'business opportunity', then wave goodbye to them forever.
Lie about why we are meeting in this dingy hotel room.
Lie to 'leads' as they wonder what this is all about.
Lie about 'products' that dont seem to be the objective of the business, are expensive and apparently not that great after all.
Lie about dynamic teams and groups and lines that one doesnt meet unless you are part of the system.

The stats estimate according to one internet source 


> _Only 1% of the IBO's will be able to at least recover the money they have spent. 
> Now you can imagine the odds of you becoming a diamond. 
> Do you want to involve yourselves with a business which has 99% chances of you loosing your money and 100% chance of loosing your friends and family ?_


Bottom line is that I have yet to meet a successful mlm promoter and yes there are quite a few ex 'friends' out there.

----------

